# Oyster Shells on pilings.



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

My FIL has a bunch of oyster shells growing on his pilings. Is it best to leave them there or knock them off? He doesn't like the looks of them at lower tides but will it damage the pilings if I knock them off? Will it damage the pilings leaving them there?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If the pier is wood Leave them alone when you remove them some of the wood will also be removed and then in short order new oysters will attach and more wood will be destroyed. Repeat the removal and the piers life will be shortened. If it's concrete remove them if it turns you on.


----------

